# question about 3rd edition of Food Lover's Companion



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone can comment on the difference between the 2nd and the 3rd (newest) edition of Sharon Tyler Herbst's _The New Food Lover's Companion_ ? Ok, so it's meant to include an additional 2000 terms, and a few extra appendices, but is this just unnecessary bloat, or are the new items new/valuable/etc?

--lamington


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I own the second edition, and have glanced through the first edition and didn't find much difference. Didn't know there was a third edition though. Mind you, I don't use my copy very much anyway, ecept maybe for the odd reference.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Well, I'm seriously considering getting the third edition, but I need to see it first. The second came out in 1995, and you have to agree that that's more than a lifetime in terms of trends in popular cuisines. Now that I'm editing, I use mine (#2) all the time, and if #3 is more inclusive, I've got to get it! But as a general reference for people who cook, I think #2 is still very, very good.

BTW, have you ever looked at _The Chef's Companion_ by Elizabeth Riely? A similar reference work. Again, I've got the 2nd edition (1996), but there may be a 3rd.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

lamington,

There are currently 34 reviews of this (including reviews of the 3rd Edition) book you may be interested in reading here.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for your replies! I had read the reviews on Amazon, mudbug, but there are only 3-4 that even allude to the differences between the 3rd edition and previous ones, hence the question here -- I trust Cheftalkers a good deal more than many of the customers at Amazon.

Thanks for the suggestion of The Chef's Companion, Suzanne, I'll look around for a copy to peek in properly. I have a fair few non-US food reference works, so was looking to add a book from the US market, simply for the different perspective. I have the 2nd ed of the Food Lover's Companion, but was curious about the 3rd... and now you've added another one to the list 

cheers--lamington


----------

